# Solved: Camera Icon Missing after IOS6 on IPHONE3GS



## CrapShooter (Jul 13, 2004)

After updating to IOS 6 the Camera Icon vanished. Any solutions?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Check under Settings->General->Restrictions - make sure the camera wasn't turned off.


----------



## CrapShooter (Jul 13, 2004)

I was able to restore the Icon to the phone by syncing and locating the Icon and placing it back on the phone..


----------

